# Looking for a new fish batter.



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

I was wondering if anybody has a batter recepie that doesn't swell up like a big ol peice of bread around your fish when you fry it up? 

I'm getting tired of those type. I would like to find one that comes out like the resturants serve just a nice thin layer of batter on my fish. 

If I want a fish sandwich from now on I'll just bake it up and slap it on a bun.

Thanks for any advice to you may send my way.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Well I'm partial to this one. Click on link to access...

viewtopic.php?f=50&t=25789

:EAT: :O--O: :EAT:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Here is mine. I hear you about the swelling up batters. They soak up too much grease, Yuck. Me and the kids love this one.

Daddy's yummy fish recipe.

1. In one bowl, mix one cup of milk and one egg. Blend thoroughly and set aside. 

2. In a separate bowl, mix one cup of flour, 1/2 cup of corn meal, garlic salt, pepper and Italian seasoning mix to taste and mix together. Sometimes I will put in a touch of cayenne pepper or other "heat" source if I am eating alone. 

3. Soak fillets for 3-4 minutes first in the milk-egg mix, then transfer to the breading bowl and cover thoroughly. 

4. Cook.

Mmmm-good. Had some bluegill and crappie fillets last night. Delicious. :EAT:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Try the recipe on a box of Panco.
It isn't like fish and chips batter.
More like shake and bake.


----------



## fordkustom (Jan 27, 2011)

my personal fav is equal parts flour and corn meal a tablespoon or two of my secret BBQ rub mix together with just enough dark beer that you get the right consistency dip fry and eat. (my rub has the usual paprika cumin oregano Cayenne black pepper salt some sugar mustard etc.)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great way to fry fish:

> Take a cup or two of cheap white flour and throw it in a grocery sack.

> Soak your fish fillets in salted water, or beer, or soda pop, or wine, or milk, or lemon water&#8230;..anything, but no eggs. Eggs are later.

> Throw the soaked fish pieces in the sack, shaking the sack as you go.

> Shake the sack until the fillets have a fine coating of flour&#8230;..Geeze, clean up the mess you just made; ya got flour all over the kitchen floor.

Now I'm tired just thinking about it, let's rest.

> OK, *NOW* dip your fish in that milk/egg/whatever concoction you just gotta have.

> *AND THEN* roll the fillets in the fry mix of your choice.

> Fry in 363°F to 365°F oil until golden brown.

The light coating of flour before dipping in the milk/egg or batter mixture really helps the fry mix, or batter, "stick" to the fillets.

I have been experimenting with sausage seasonings in my fry mix. Stuff like dextrose, very finely-ground black pepper, white pepper, powdered lemon, dry mustard, powdered beer, horseradish powder, powdered honey, powdered Worcestershire, and powdered soy sauce&#8230;.yes&#8230;powdered beer.

Deep fat fried coatings that are thick and heavy usually have baking powder in them. Pancake mix, for example, has baking powder in it.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

My japanese sister in laws tempura batter. Flour. Water. a few spices. The batters consistency has everything to do with its after cooking thickness. make sure the oil is HOT.


----------



## MACMAN (Feb 14, 2011)

I only use Drakes. Its from Michigan, but I order it from them direct- they have a website. My neighbor is from there and introduced my to it, the walleye boys back there use it. It is very versitile, rolled dry and pan fried or wet deep fried. The thicker you make the batter, the thicker it is on the fillets. Its worth the try.


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks everybody. 

It will be interesting to try these new ideas.

Stupid me I didn't even know that this section was even here.

Learn something every day.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

One other tip that nobody has mentioned. When using wet batter it is very important that fish fillet is dry before dipping it in batter! If it's wet the batter will slide off and and collect grease


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Well stumbled upon this while in South Dakota...called Shore Lunch...bought 2 boxes and tried half a box last night with Walleye (of course did a lil seasoning on my own). Had the Ex-Hubby over for dinner not into fish of any kind and he really liked it and not just saying that either he DOES NOT LIKE FISH. Anyhoo besides the other posts something to possibly take a lookee see at...Haven't seen it here in Utah 'yet'...they have all types of other interesting stuffage type receipes think'n we'll be ops checking...so who knows maybe somewhere in Utah they have it but I've yet to find WHERE they sell it at...anyone see this stuff??? REI maybe...here's the link to their site...enjoyed a great Walleye fry last night!!!!

http://www.shorelunch.com/

:EAT: :O--O: :EAT:


----------

